# Help - he ate a pointed skewer



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Duffy must have eaten a piece of ground pork with a skewer in it, About 4-5" long with pointed end. I don't know if he chewed it or swallowed it whole. 

I want him to go to emergency vet, but dh says what can they do anyway? Might was well see if it passes. 

I don't know what they could do right away, but I am going crazy. 

Please help...

Kris


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Metal skewer? 

This is an emergency and can be life threatening as the skewer can damage so many internal organs as it passes through Duffy. Please take him to the emergency vet. I would not wait until it passes because it might just kill him before then. 

Please keep us posted. I'm worried for him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree, off to the er vet.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am shaking. My dh says dogs eat sticks all the time.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Take him to the vet now.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

zeke11 said:


> I am shaking. My dh says dogs eat sticks all the time.


Sticks can be fatal to dogs too. This really is an emergency situation. Would it help to call the ER and get one of the vets on the phone to talk to your husband? I'm trying to think of options for you so your hubby can see how serious this is.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Was it the metal or wood kind? Since you said sticks, I'm guessing wood?

If it's METAL go the the ER ASAP


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How throwing Fido a stick could kill him... Vets warn dog owners how playing fetch can cause 'horrific injuries' | Mail Online


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm with the others and think you need to go to the vet now. Even if it was chewed it is still a danger. Much better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Kris, can you possibly just take Duffy to the ER vet yourself? I don't know your family dynamic and it may not be feasible, but if I were in your shoes I"d probably just put my pup in the car and drive them to the ER myself and deal with the fallout later.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, ignore you hubby, your dog could die.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I would go to the vet. I don't want to make a bad situation worse but my nephew's dog ate a sharp piece of chicken bone it punctured his stomach and killed him. Not trying to scare you to death just wanted you to be aware. (sorry)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I remember a client's dog that ate a wooden skewer. It ended up poking thru,the stomach and under the skin. We surgically removed it... A metal skewer would show up on an X-ray...


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

go to er vet, don't wait to see if it passes, i have had to take sophie to the er more than once for eating what she is not suppose to, the piece of mind is worth every penny.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am hoping you have gone. If you are still reading this, GO GO GO!!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I got him to take the dog to the emergency vet. They don't have an endoscope though. I don't know what they could do. They said they would take x-rays. I read that wooden sticks won't show on x-rays. I didn't go bc I can't deal with it. I am too nervous and emotional. my son went.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My boy swallowed a needle, by the time we got to the vet it had penetrated his chest wall, and punctured his lung. I rushed to the vet, and it was life threatening. Better safe, than sorry!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

zeke11 said:


> I got him to take the dog to the emergency vet. They don't have an endoscope though. I don't know what they could do. They said they would take x-rays. I read that wooden sticks won't show on x-rays. I didn't go bc I can't deal with it. I am too nervous and emotional. my son went.


Thoughts going out to you and your family, please keep us posted!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

can anyone tell me if this has happend to them? I am so freaked out right now.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking for words of encouragement, hoping someone has been through t his.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm gonna have to agree with the others. Too risky to wait. I hope and pray he will be allright.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Hopefully he turns out fine. Hope you get an answer by the end of the night that eases your mind.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

please continue prayers, he's going to x-ray. i read online that wood doesn't show on xray.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

zeke11 said:


> can anyone tell me if this has happend to them? I am so freaked out right now.


I know you're scared dear! Hang in there. I am praying for Duffy! If its any consolation, Mercy eats chips of wood sometimes. I might have to up my efforts to stop her though. I think it's the physical sharpness that is a danger, not the material.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Something suspicious may show up on the xray. If something looks odd and you can find a vet who has an endoscope (like an emergency speciality practice) if its still in the stomach. Good luck,praying for your dog!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I appreciated the little laugh -- I'm zeke11, my dog is Duffy. Back to crying now.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella pooped out pieces of small sticks (not much bigger than a skewer) two days in a row. That was after getting two of them stuck in the roof of her mouth over a period of about a week. I immediately ordered an e-collar, and she is now well on her way to having a reliable off-leash "leave it." The only other alternative was to keep her leashed in the yard at all times, which does nothing to improve the quality of life of an 8 month old puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Nothing yet?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

zeke11 said:


> I appreciated the little laugh -- I'm zeke11, my dog is Duffy. Back to crying now.


Sorry dear.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

no he's in xray. my other dog won't leave the window, looking


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

My dogs have eaten sticks and woodchips with no problems. Luckily the wood will be softened in his stomach. Still better safe than sorry and fingers crossed everything works out....


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

do you think they will do surgery? he has chewed sticks before, but this one has a very pointed end.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you for all sitting here holding my hand.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know... it never occurred to me to take our dogs to the vet when they ate woodchips and/or sticks. Unfortunately things don't go through their bodies that quickly...I wonder if it's too late to make him throw up or pump his stomach???


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

zeke11 said:


> thank you for all sitting here holding my hand.


Sure, Anytime Dear!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

He may have thoroughly chewed the pointed end to the point it wouldn't puncture anything. Still better to be safe than sorry. 

Maybe the x-ray will be all they have to do.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Duffy has definitely chewed sticks before, many of them. The thing that worried me more about this one is that it was encased in meat and I think he might have just swallowed it down. I didnt' see him steal it and he must have eaten it pretty quickly because no one saw him chewing anything. the sharpened point is what is scaring me, that and the fact that he probably gulped it rather than enjoying a good chew like he does with a stick.

I do take the sticks away when I see him chewing, but sure I haven't caught him every time.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a friend that had a dog eat a bunch of cocktail weenies still on their toothpicks. He turned out to have no problems. I think the vet had them feed him some bread.
Let us know what they say


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

That's what I did. Gave him about four slices of bread.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

zeke11 said:


> Looking for words of encouragement, hoping someone has been through t his.


I knew I remembered this did happen to someone else here on GRF.
Hope this eases your mind just a bit and that you have the same joyous outcome! So glad you did take you pup to the vet! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/115189-teriyaki-beef.html


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I talked to the vet on the phone. They did xray and he said he couldn't see anything bc his stomach was full of food. he said the good thing is that it was not seen in esophasagus. He said to wait and watch him careful;y and if we see ANY sign of distress, to take him to the vet immediately. My dh will be home with him tomorrow but I'm terrified about Tuesday. when I will be here alone with him. 

I'm surprised that they want to wait and see if anything bad happens. then it could be really terrible, if it punctures. but he sounded confident that it would pass through ok. now my dh will probably be quite angry at me insisting on going to the emergency bc that was exactly what he said we should do. 

please continue to pray that nothing happens in the next 48 hours. i will definitely keep you posted. thank you for all the prayers and good thoughts and support. Kris


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Tell your sweetie that it is all our fault. We can take it. :

And know that you did what was best for your puppy. You will be fine on Tuesday and your dog will be fine. There is no need to panic, this won't happen on a dime. You'll have time to evaluated the situation and decide what to do.

All is well.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad they think Duffy will be OK. Hoping this too shall pass. Keep us posted.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

of course my dh is really giving me a hard time. the reason is bc I asked to talk to the vet on the phone with a question and my dh said that was "embarrassing". I swear to god, I would marry my dog if I could. my dh is being so mean to me right now I could just leave.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Tell your sweetie that it is all our fault. We can take it. :
> 
> And know that you did what was best for your puppy. You will be fine on Tuesday and your dog will be fine. There is no need to panic, this won't happen on a dime. You'll have time to evaluated the situation and decide what to do.
> 
> All is well.


thanks for the sweet words Gwen, but it would be a real stretch to call this person (and I use the term loosely) my "sweetie".

Kris


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive vibes for you and your boy. Hope it works out with your hubby too.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

It is always better to be safe than sorry.
Living with regrets is a chilling experience.
I would be extremely nervous too. You did the right thing!!

I'm so sorry that your partner wasn't supportive during your time of need  
Sometimes we just have to do what is right for our dogs... and our peace of mind.

Wishing you the very best of luck!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> of course my dh is really giving me a hard time. the reason is bc I asked to talk to the vet on the phone with a question and my dh said that was "embarrassing". I swear to god, I would marry my dog if I could. my dh is being so mean to me right now I could just leave.


I hope all turns out well for Duffy - I am sure it will. 

Your DH will just have to get over it...

Last month we had to take our Sibe to the Emergency Vet - we never go there, but had no choice. My son and I had been there earlier in the day and were ordered to return if he had another seizure. That evening he did have another one, we feared him having another in the car so asked my husband to drive. He fought us...did not want us to take him earlier and was angry we were taking him back. He carried on horribly at the ER yelling at the Tech, being rude to the Vet. 

I finally told him when we were in the examining room "no one in this place WANTS to be here, but it is what it is". He still continued to carry on until my 20 year old son for the first time in his life, stood up, got in his fathers face and told him he was not helping and should just go wait in the car. I have never been prouder of my son!

sending healing thoughts and positive energy to you and Duffy...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for taking him to the vet! I know it means a fight with the hubby but I think you did the right thing. Im sorry that your husband isnt understanding of the situation and the possible consequences if you didnt bring him to the vet. 

Take a deep breath and give Duffy a big hug.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sorry  It must make the situation so much worse to feel like your hubby isn't on your side. Luckily it sounds like your boy will be ok. Perhaps feeding bread like others have suggested to bind around the skewer???


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm hoping for a good outcome. Like the others said it's better to be safe than sorry. 

My first golden enjoyed sticks until one of the shards damaged his bowel. Thank goodness it was minor but we learned a very important lesson and now we don't let our dogs chew on sticks. Of course, our Toby decided my cell phone was a good alternative.:doh:

One more thought: we just got pet insurance on our puppy for emergencies and major medical things like what you experienced with Duffy. We paid a year in advance and it was only $150 annually. It's more because our pup is not neutered yet. This type of insurance might be something to consider so that "if" there is a next time emergency, you won't need to worry so much about whether to take him to the vet or not.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You did the right thing by taking him to the vet, i just don't understand why your hubby, doesn't get that.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Duffy is apparently doing fine.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm hoping he is going to be fine. Maybe he actually chewed up the skewer along with the meat (especially if it's one of the really skinny ones?). I know my girl has been a notorious stick and twig eater all her life. I'm sorry you're feeling like you are going through it alone at home. Tomorrow will be fine. If you don't drive, have the number of a cab company handy, or a freind on stand by, in case you feel there is an emergency and you need to get to the vet. It will give you comfort to know that you can get him there if you need to. But I really hope all is just well and he's back to normal.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Checking in on Duffy-- hope he's doing OK.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin for a Duffy pupdate? Hoping all is well.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm going to be thinking of Duffy and thinking positive thoughts for a positive outcome! Let your hubby vent - he might be as shaken up about this as you are and is just taking his anxiety out on you. I have a tendency to do that when I'm upset. You did the right thing by taking him to the ER vet.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Hoping all is well with Duffy, and at home...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

How is Duffy doing?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just read this thread and I hope that Duffy is doing ok, im sure we would all like a progress report when you can.
Dont let your hubby make you feel bad, in these cases its definitely better safe than sorry. Often I have wanted to take one of our dogs to the vet and my hubby hasnt thought it necessary but I have tended to ignore that and done it anyway and each time it was a good thing i did ignore him, so now he will goes with the flow when i say we need a trip to the vet, as he knows im usually right in these matters!  Sometimes you just have to go with what you think is right, he's your family at the end of the day. 
(((((hugs))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying, please keep us posted!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope that Duffy is doing ok, sending positive vibes.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow wow wow, I appreciate all the support, good thoughts and prayers!

All's well that ends well -- today we found some broken up pieces of the stick in the poop. I think that is good because my biggest fear was that he swallowed it whole. But it is going through him like the emergency vet believed it would, without a problem. He is eating just fine and acting his usual goofy self....

I think he'll be ok - and there will NEVER be another skewer stick in this house! That's for sure --

Thank you all again,
Kris


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> One more thought: we just got pet insurance on our puppy for emergencies and major medical things like what you experienced with Duffy. We paid a year in advance and it was only $150 annually. It's more because our pup is not neutered yet. This type of insurance might be something to consider so that "if" there is a next time emergency, you won't need to worry so much about whether to take him to the vet or not.


Yes we do have insurance on Duffy, but the deductible is $500 and the emergency vet bill was $261. So anyway we will apply that toward the deductible and hope there is not a "next time".

This is the first time we have had occasion to use the insurance so that's a good thing.

Kris


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad to hear things are coming out ok (no pun intended).


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

zeke11 said:


> Wow wow wow, I appreciate all the support, good thoughts and prayers!
> 
> All's well that ends well -- today we found some broken up pieces of the stick in the poop. I think that is good because my biggest fear was that he swallowed it whole. But it is going through him like the emergency vet believed it would, without a problem. He is eating just fine and acting his usual goofy self....
> 
> ...


That's so awesome! I'm so glad that your fears are relieved!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad to hear he is fine.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

glad to hear that Duffy is well


----------



## Yzrider (Jan 29, 2014)

*My dog just ate a piece of a skewer*

He ate a piece of meat and I think he got part of skewer in it


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this
As you can see this could be a potentially dangerous situation. Some dogs are ok but some aren't so lucky.
I would ring your vet straight away.
Some people suggest feeding bread to cushion the sharp ends. Ask them about this too.

Good luck I hope everything turns out well for your pup.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Doug said:


> I am so sorry to hear this
> As you can see this could be a potentially dangerous situation. Some dogs are ok but some aren't so lucky.
> I would ring your vet straight away.
> Some people suggest feeding bread to cushion the sharp ends. Ask them about this too.
> ...


Duke ate plastic last week. My vet suggested 2 cans of pumpkin a day; to keep things moving and to insulate from sharp edges....we too did trip to emergency ER


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would also get to a vet ASAP. Call and ask about the bread.
In a case like this, it's always better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Zeke11 - Duffy*

We all know your anxiety relative to Duffy because we would be the same way. I will continue to pray for his safety until we hear back from you that all is okay. Please let us know as soon as you do.


----------

